# Add "New Episodes" and "Premieres" and/or "New Series" to search



## 33602Kahuna (Sep 11, 2011)

Add "New Episodes" and "Premieres" and/or "New Series" to search to make it easier to record non-repeat programming.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

33602Kahuna said:


> Add "New Episodes" and "Premieres" and/or "New Series" to search to make it easier to record non-repeat programming.


Since Search is based on your recording preferences and video provider, I don't give the wish much hope. And it's premiers. I have two Premieres and I don't want to search them. 

Even the guide doesn't show premiers like zap2it.


----------

